# Excision of pseudoaneurysm (temporal artery)



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello all,

this is a first for me...path came back muscular artery with aneurysmal dilatation and adherent organizing clot.

Op note:
POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS: Pseudoaneurysm, right temporal artery. 

PROCEDURE PERFORMED: Excision of pseudoaneurysm. 

PROCEDURE: Under general anesthesia administered, the forehead was prepped and draped in the usual fashion. A small 1 cm incision was made overlying the palpable pulsatile mass. Dissection was carried down to the mass, which was noted to be a well encapsulated pseudoaneurysm. The artery was divided on either side of the aneurysm, the aneurysm was removed, and the artery was ligated with fine Vicryl suture. The incision was closed with fine nylon suture. The area was injected with 0.5% Marcaine for postoperative pain control. 


Having a hard time finding a code....The closest 37609 code....any thoughts?


----------

